# Sarnia Auction



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Not sure if this is the best place for this, but I had a question regarding the Sarnia Auction. A friend of mine and I are considering going out to the sarnia Auction, but it's a 3.5 hr drive for us- we want to know if anyone can share their experience down there. Also, are there any rare items that you would not see closer to the GTA? We figured that maybe we being closer to the border with Michigan, that possibly there may be some people coming over with items we don't find locally.

Can someone help us out? 

If this isn't in the right place, please move it to the suitable forum.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sarnia*

id curious if anyone has gone or planning on it as well. might be a nice trip out of the city.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Though never having been to the Sarnia auction, I've attended many others across the country and my advice is to go. To paraphrase Forrest Gump," life is like a box of chocolates and you never know what you're going to get" and the same applies to club auctions. Many years ago, I attended the Calgary auction and the local transhipper was getting out of the business. She had put in lots of bettas and so started my betta addiction....Trios were going for 20-30 for imported HMs, awesome deal...


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies... but this thread isn't really getting 'over whelming support' looks like we'll have to wait for the next more local Auction.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

After teetering back and fourth over whether you attend Sarnia for the better part of the month, I have decided that I am not going. I am going to give my bank account and body a break! I have been so busy at work and setting up my new tank isn't being kind to my bank account. So I'll just have to show up at hamilton's auction instead.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If the Hamilton auction doesn't work out London's austion is on Sept.30th.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Wasn't ment to be buddy, there will be lots more to come


----------

